# What is this feeling?



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm getting chills and cold sweats. I'm shaking and feel as though i'm crawling in my own skin. I can't get comfortable no matter what I do. I'm hungry, but can't eat.

Is it dope sickness? No

Is it alcohol withdrawal? Definitely not

I just haven't seen an enraging and stupid question in a long time.

BRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

78thrifleman said:


> I just haven't seen an enraging and stupid question in a long time.


Ummmm, when are they startin' the 80th???


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I got a speeding ticket, but the cop wasn't wearing his hat. Does that mean I can just tear up the ticket?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Did he have the parking lights on in his cruiser when he clocked you...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

When the cop pulled me over he didn't conduct the stop correctly. Should I tell him how to do his job?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

78thrifleman said:


> I'm getting chills and cold sweats. I'm shaking and feel as though i'm crawling in my own skin. I can't get comfortable no matter what I do. I'm hungry, but can't eat.
> 
> Is it dope sickness? No
> 
> ...


I was going to ask if your symptoms started before or after Obama was sworn in.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

But i know my TT unit can not go 70 in reverse


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Come on KW we both know you could do it if you really wanted to.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SHHHHHHSSSSSH Don't tell them


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

78thrifleman said:


> I'm getting chills and cold sweats. I'm shaking and feel as though i'm crawling in my own skin. I can't get comfortable no matter what I do. I'm hungry, but can't eat.
> 
> Is it dope sickness? No
> 
> ...


My next door neighbor is a deputy sheriff. He runs radar twice a week at the end of our dead end street.

1. Does he have the power to do this?
2. Isn't this a waste of taxpayers dollars?

He bases his argument on the fact that two years ago a car slid into the woods during a snowstorm and public safety is his number one priority.

Is there anyway I can send him on his way without getting him mad? After all I do have to live on the same street.

Some of the neighbors quietly hint that he used to be a cop but got fired for stealing chickens from the farm down the road. Should I worry about the eggs in my refrigerator?

If I send him some police videos for his birthday, will that be too insulting?

Things are getting worse, yesterday he was mowing the lawn wearing motorcycle boots and a cross strap.

Will they interview him as part of my background check?
I think he is not stable.

Or should I just walk away from my mortgage and leave it to the bank?


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

78thrifleman said:


> I'm getting chills and cold sweats. I'm shaking and feel as though i'm crawling in my own skin. I can't get comfortable no matter what I do. I'm hungry, but can't eat.
> 
> Is it dope sickness? No
> 
> ...


The power is out and its Thanksgiving, how am I going to cook my turkey?


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

My personal favorite stupid question, from a classmate during my college days:

The police can't sit in the dark, with their lights off, and wait for speeders, can they? There's a rule against that, right?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

One of my all time favorites, "Offcier, can I go down that road?"

Responce: Sure! I think because you made it through those nice cones at the beginning of the street you should now get you car up to 100 mph and JUMP the hole that goes all the way across the road!!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

78thrifleman said:


> What is this feeling?





78thrifleman said:


> I'm getting chills and cold sweats. I'm shaking and feel as though i'm crawling in my own skin. I can't get comfortable no matter what I do. I'm hungry, but can't eat.


Have you checked the equipment south of the border?
Sounds like you could have a good case of the clap. (Not that I'd know anything about that.)


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Have you checked the equipment south of the border?
> Sounds like you could have a good case of the clap. (Not that I'd know anything about that.)


Thats what a "friend" told you it was like right Koz?!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Did you drink any of this:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

:L: Jett!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Changes flavor with polling data...

:L:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

LMAO jet is my new hero!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

78thrifleman said:


> I'm getting chills and cold sweats. I'm shaking and feel as though I'm crawling in my own skin. I can't get comfortable no matter what I do. I'm hungry, but can't eat.
> 
> Is it dope sickness? No
> 
> ...


This has all the marking of voting democrat last Nov it takes 10 weeks and by Jan 20th you feel the symptoms and signs which are fatal.... As the decease progresses you ll find your citizenship and health coverage will eventually be second class...You will soon be surrounded by hopelessness and despair and homelessness will set in...You will loose your job and be taxed heavy not to fear because change will be near Jan 20 2011.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

jettsixx said:


> Did you drink any of this:


If you did, then hey, join the Party!!!!










(Whoever created that pic should be given a medal...and then deported.)


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I thought you meant this party:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

jett now prepares for the knock on the door!!!


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

OfficerObie59's communist picture _*is*_ the best argument against communism.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Honestly I am surprised I havn't heard anything yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

78thrifleman said:


> Re: What is this feeling?


All along I have been bragging that I was well endowed and now the doc tells me it's elephantitis.................


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I asked her if she was a undercover cop and she said "no" and my cellmate toll me dat I was intraped so I wood get off. Wat colur tint is illlegel on mi honda?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

:baaa:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

My farts smell of something fierce. It's so bad in this office, it's about to short out the power to this co

Edit: puter's circut.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Its pretty damned bad when your own farts make you tear up .


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

It sounds like poor Obie was suffering a severe "Fart attack".


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

For Christs sake Obie. I can smell it from here.

All the way from Lakeside Park, through The Trees, to my Villa Strangiato.
And from What You're Doing In The End, I'm Doing the Best I Can To Spindrift the Vapor Trail.
It aint no Sweet Miracle and that's How it Is..
I have no Grace Under Pressure and from one Working Man to another, I'm not going to treat you with Kid Gloves. I just wished I had a Distant Early Warning...
Now I'm going to take a Passage to Bangkok and you better wash up, Beneath, Between and Behind!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> For Christs sake Obie. I can smell it from here.
> 
> All the way from Lakeside Park, through The Trees, to my Villa Strangiato.
> And from What You're Doing In The End, I'm Doing the Best I Can To Spindrift the Vapor Trail.
> ...


Hell, I'm doing the Best I Can. This gas can Carve Away The Stone.

Just Entre Nous, I suppose I should have given Distant Early Warning by giving a Countdown. I'm cetainly Nobody's Hero. And ow it's infected Half The World. These Mystic Rhythms coming out my ass are causing Scars on my body and Red Tide and High Water in the local harbor, pissing off the Gangster Of Boats. In these Circumstances, my poor neighbors would think they missed a Manhattan Project testing Mission was going on past the Crossroads at my house.

While I have The Freewill to Stick It Out by putting on My Bravest Face, it's bringing me to Tears sitting here. The smell just will Not Fade Away. I'm certainly Workin' Them Angels by not leaving my office, I Hope that the Way The Wind Blows doesn't harm my neigbors the Digital Man or the Analog Kid.

To Cut To The Chase, that's just How It Is. Now my house is designated as Red Sector A and is Under Lock And Key. And I think I'm Going Bald.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

From one major Rush fan to another obvious Rush fan..that was pretty good Obie.


----------

